# Habenero Garlic Honey Pecans



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 17, 2020)

People who like spicy love these.  Really not as hot as might think.  Got the idea to use the convention setting to see if would dry them a little.  They can be a little sticky.  Turned oven from normal 350 to 325 and they charred a bit but in the past the charred pieces where the best.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 17, 2020)

I love pecans dude. I'd tear those up


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 22, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I love pecans dude. I'd tear those up



Agreed.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 22, 2020)

Between the roasted garlic and habenero's the house smells so good for a day.  These are really good.


----------



## xray (May 22, 2020)

Those pecans look so good! Nice job!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (May 22, 2020)

I love hot and pecans!  I bet almonds would be good also.  Nice job on those Brian.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 23, 2020)

YUM!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 22, 2020)

My most requested recipe from friends!


----------

